# Airport Express Windows XP - unable to print on a Canon PIXMA MP150



## jmartinezclark (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Canon Multifunction PIXMA MP150 connected via USB to an AirPort Express. My computer runs Windows XP. I followed the instructions on the AirPort Express user guide and installed the printer creating a Standard TCP/IP Port with IP address 10.0.1.1 (default). When I try to print a test page, it fails to print, and I get the following error in the printer queue:

Error - Printing - Printer Busy or Error

I have installed Bonjour for Windows on my PC, and have disabled the Windows Firewall. 

Any help in determining why I am unable to print would be greatly appreciated. 

Note: I also have a MacBook Pro running 10.4.10 and after following the instructions in the AirPort Express user guide, I was succesfully able to print in the MP150.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 21, 2007)

Verify that you have the correct drivers on the XP machine, and open up command and run:
ping 10.0.1.1
and
traceroute 10.0.1.1
to see if your computer "sees" the printer.


----------



## jmartinezclark (Aug 22, 2007)

The XP machine has the correct drivers and is able to ping the AirportExpress at 10.0.1.1. The printer is even discovered by Bonjour when I ran the Bonjour for Windows wizard.


----------



## gsahli (Aug 24, 2007)

I think Bonjour should have worked, but...
go back to setting up via standard TCP/IP port, then go to Configure Port (may have to go thru properties to get to ports, then click Configure). There, make sure the radio button for port 9100 is selected instead of LPR.

(On OS X this is called HP Jetdirect protocol - with port 9100)


----------



## jmartinezclark (Aug 27, 2007)

My settings under the Protocol section of the printer's Port Settings have the radio button on "Raw"; the other radio button option is LPR. Under Raw Settings, port 9100 is already being specified. With all these settings, I'm still unable to print. :-(


----------



## gsahli (Aug 27, 2007)

In that case my best guess is that it's a Windows software problem. Sorry I can't help there.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a Canon wireless (IP52000R) printer and what found is on my software built-in OS X firewall i have to unblock local UDP connections to get the wireless printing going. This info may help in Canon printing from any computer system because in my XP machine (that also runs Linux) I had to also unblock local UDP connections to get the wireless printing working.


----------

